# How much rice/beef to feed puppy...



## murandmom (Mar 20, 2007)

We have an 11 week old lab puppy--she's had "puppy pudding" poo for the past 6 days--my vet checked out her feces and said she is clean and healthy, and suggested I put her on white rice and boiled ground beef for 5 days then slowly start adding in the puppy food we want to feed her. She's been on the rice and beef since yesterday morning, and loves it, but is still having very soft movements, and is also unable to hold them (whines and literally tears outside to go--but also not constantly). She had a BM at 3am, which was soft and "liquidy" and then only peed a few times, and then she had a very soft/icky BM in her crate when we were gone for 2 hours--she has never done that so I know she couldn't help it. I can't help but think I'm doing something wrong, so I'm asking:

What is the ratio I should be giving her of rice to meat? 

How long should I possibly expect this to go on?

Any suggestions on puppy food to start her on after she gets more solid poo?

Thanks so much!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> What is the ratio I should be giving her of rice to meat?


50/50, or, a little more rice than meat will be fine.



> How long should I possibly expect this to go on?


It's hard to say, but she should be firming up within 72 hours. You can also mix in a teaspoon or so of canned pumpkin (NOT pumpkin pie filling, just plain pumpkin). Pumpkin is great for loose stools, and also will help with constipation. I always keep a couple of cans on hand. 



> Any suggestions on puppy food to start her on after she gets more solid poo?


Since she checked out ok at the vet's, it may have been the food she was on . . .or not! What were you feeding her?


----------



## murandmom (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks so much!! She was born in a rescue and they had her on Iams Smart Puppy--she seemed fine, but I started to very slowly transition her to Science Diet Puppy (literally, 4 cups Iams to 1 cup Science Diet) and we'd been on this a few days so I did 5 cups Iams to 2 cups Science Diet. Then we had the night where she was up every hour or so "squirting" in the backyard. We kept her off food for 24 hours on Tuesday (only water), and started her on the rice/beef Wednesday, 3 times a day (maybe I should make it smaller amounts more often?)--but her poo has not changed consistency--only color (now it's much lighter in color). I'll definitely add pumpkin today--thanks. Any advice is welcome--I'm a mess with the lack of sleep (last night she was up each hour from 9pm to 2am), and I feel so bad because she's so good! She whines a little, goes straight out, comes right back in and goes into her crate without any complaint--right back to sleep. The vet said if the poo doesn't get any better by tonight they'll put her on antibiotics--even though she isn't showing signs. I'm assuming it's normal?

I also forgot to add that she seems to be starving all the time--but she doesn't gorge her food either--maybe it's a lab thing?! I feel bad complaining about waking up in the night--and we have two young children and have been through all the long nights. My husband and I swear we were never up this much with either kid!!! Gotta love her though!


----------



## Messykat (Mar 2, 2008)

The only thing I have to add is to second the idea of the pumpkin. Also, it freezes well. I have a permanent little container of it in the freezer and just nuke enough of it to squeze out a teaspoon or so (I have a maltese). All my pets love the flavor of it, including my 2 cats, and everyone gets a tiny amount every week or 10 days.


----------

